# 100% Recovered (No Medication) lots of detailed info



## Psychostein (Nov 3, 2016)

*Quick background:* 19 year old male, from Australia. Currently undertaking a law degree.

I do not know where to begin but here we go, I got DP/DR 35 days ago after smoking pot i had a huge panic attack I felt like I was in a teleport machine, my world turned into finding nemo i got so scared that i started sprinting to the hospital that was thirty minutes away from me, my friends chased me with the car and managed to keep me still for hours until i eventually fell asleep.

*Next morning *I woke up I had a quick look around me I was in Alice in the fucking wonderland, my life had turned into some sort of game I was on autopilot mode I felt weird that's when I started getting the existential thoughts I quickly ran down stairs looked at my mums face and asked her if I existed she started laughing at me and told me to stop asking pathetic questions (now i agree :icon_lol I went on Dr Google and searched up feeling unreal, that is when I came across DP/DR I had a quick relief but the nightmare did not end, i was stuck, stuck, stuck, I straight away went to my local GP he prescribed me Valiums, Aropax, and (Temazepam for me to sleep) I never purchased any do you want to know why? because I wanted to overcome this myself with natural remedies and with the right techniques, so this is an individual thing.

*The following* 4 weeks my God was hell!!!! I was twitching every second, i had brain zaps that would literally put me in mid air, I was anxious about my reality I was scared that I would be stuck luck this forever or that i was losing my mind and i was going to be put into a mental hospital! everyone looked like an alien I couldn't feel emotions I just wanted to sleep because that was the only place this drama ended, specific lights triggered my anxiety which increased my symptoms I just wanted to run away from everyone even myself.

*Did DP/DR change me?* hell yes!!! I was a disrespectful intelligent prick I put women down I would think that i was different and treated people with low standards, I was a jerk to class mates and laughed at them when they got low marks and i was not religious at all.

*Me now:*


*Complimenting elderly people when i see them and making sure if they need help with carrying anything I can assist. *
*Helping out my class mates to achieve higher results and making sure they believe in themselves.*
*Started praying 5 times a day.*
*No more drugs*
*When I see someone with a condition blessing them so they can get better.*
*Donating blood.*

Recovery Tips:


*Accepting and not fearing the condition:* What i mean by accepting and not fearing the condition in simple terms is Accepting that this is caused by anxiety and its nothing to be scared I know its easy to say but trust once you truly accept it is when you will start to recover.
*Faith in God or whatever you believe in:* I was reading the Qur'an and praying my five daily prayers which really helped me.
*Distraction: *Play video games, GOO into your bathroom and sing Justin Biebers song baby baby i do not care do anything that will make you forget about this crap.
*Socializing:* Go kick back with your mates and your family do not isolate yourself that is when you go into the depth of this condition and become agoraphobic .
*Magnesium Supplements:* Daaaaayum these bad boys helped me a lot my stress level went from 10/10 to 3/10 in three weeks.
*Apple Cider Vinegar (Organic one if you can):* This taste weird is very beneficial very digestion and anxiety.
*Sleep:* You must get 7-8 hours of sleep per day.
*Swimming Pools (My Favourite): *Go jump into the pools go for a nice swim, the steam room and sauna are amazing takes away stress instantly.
*Changing your thought pattern:* Okay this was tricky for me but with time and patience managed to do it, you need to understand that your mind creates up to 64,000 thoughts per day but when you had no DP/DR these existential and scary thoughts did not mean anything.. I want you try something whilst you're reading this I want you to close your eyes and try not to think about an Elephant! Very high chance you imagined an elephant :mrgreen: the trick is, welcome these thoughts in and give them no attention because they mean nothing if you did not exist you would not be reading this right now so don't sweat it.
*Music:* Pump up some DJ Tiesto and dance your butt off!!!!
*No more forums:* After you read this never ever ever come back here again I really mean it pull up move on with your life you are better than that!
*New Hobbies:* I recently got into fishing caught a gummy shark last week, find something new and wild that suits you.
*Learn a new language:* I am going turkey soon so i picked up a turkish book and started learning how to speak it want to know what i learnt? Merhaba Nasilsin get off this website after you read this manyak


----------



## Psychostein (Nov 3, 2016)

RPJ I'm sorry you're going through this I believe the reason why you're still have it is is because you're trying to find ways out it simply let it be and don't try to find solutions I know it's hard but possible!


----------



## PeterMe93 (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi, did you happen to read Paul David's book? Your advice reminds me of his.


----------



## Mysticaleo (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi, msg me


----------

